# seeforellen in der vorma



## nordman (10. Februar 2007)

hatte heute nur 2 stuendchen zeit zum fischen, und wollte ja urspruenglich auf seeforellen in der vorma fischen, aber dann bin ich morgens nicht mit dem allerwertesten hochgekommen, und hatte auch noch ein paar andere sachen auf dem zettel. 

naja, und den "fisch der 1000 wuerfe" in 2 stunden befischen zu wollen, war natuerlich ein aussichtsloses unterfangen.

aber egal, man kann ja auch einfach schøne bilder vom gewæsser und beim fischen machen.

fisch der 1000 wuerfe.... haha, schon beim dritten wurf macht es: bumm!
irgendwas schweres hat den silber-roten møresilda genommen und wælzt sich an  der oberflæche. macht eine kurze flucht und kreist noch ein paar mal unter der rutenspitze, dann kommt eine længliche sillhouette hoch, ich denke, aha, ein schøner hecht, doch da sehe ich, dass der fisch gesprenkelt ist, und dann - seht selbst:

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/1775/sj1bv9.jpg

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/9773/sj2by2.jpg

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/7944/sj3kk1.jpg

http://img505.*ih.us/img505/8199/sj4rf5.jpg

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/6448/sj5xv8.jpg

87cm und knapp 10 pfund hat das teil. manchmal kann angeln so einfach sein... :lol:


----------



## Jirko (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: seeforellen in der vorma*

holymoly hein, da fällt einem ja die kinnlade wohin... was für ein prachtexemplar! hachja, angeln kann manchmal so einfach sein... du glückspilz... strammes petri für diesen wunderschönen fisch hein #6 #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: seeforellen in der vorma*

|schild-g , schöner Fisch und schöne Bilder!

Wünsche mir selber mal den gleichen schnellen Erfolg auf diese Biester hier.


----------

